

Ask HN: Rails mentor for my first webapp - capex

I started learning Ruby and have gone through Michael Hartl&#x27;s tutorial. But I still have no idea how am I going to build this webapp I have in mind.<p>I am looking for someone who can mentor me, teach me and guide me on how to do this. I am ready to pay for their time and energy on me. I just want to do this myself.<p>I am presently in Sydney, but happy to work with Skype for remote.
======
sauravt
Check out these subreddits

[http://www.reddit.com/r/codetogether](http://www.reddit.com/r/codetogether)
[http://www.reddit.com/r/CollaborateCode](http://www.reddit.com/r/CollaborateCode)

------
rk0567
shoot me an email (in my profile). I would be glad to help you build your
first web app, over skype or Google hangout.

